# Carb to Westbank - Roaring Fork Ramp Conditions



## gretch6364 (Nov 22, 2013)

It looks like there is going to be a break in the weather with lows for the next 5 days in the 38 to 42 degree range in Carbondale. I have been itching for a window in the weather to make my maiden voyage in the new raft (14' Hyside with DRE fishing frame).

This will be a fly fishing focused trip. I will probably have an open spot for another fisherman and will be coming from Denver if anyone is interested. Probably shooting for Sunday. Be warned, I am a newby on the oars, and this is a maiden voyage.

Does anyone know if the ramps have been plowed? I have been told the river is in good shape, and not too boney right now, but the condition of the ramps, particularly at Westbank, are unknown. I am hoping to find out some more info before I drive all the way from Denver.

I would also love to have an experienced oarsman in the boat with me that doesn't mind giving some pointers. Is this a bad idea? The river is pretty mild through there, and I have floated it with a guide, but I am new to the oars and want to get as much practice in as I can before the rivers start going up. Current flows in Glenwood are 471.

Any help would be appreciated, was planning on staying in Glenwood in a cheap hotel Saturday night, and getting on the water mid-morning. How long is the float at these flows?

Thanks in advance!


----------



## gretch6364 (Nov 22, 2013)

Just got off the phone with CPW. The nice woman I talked to said she would talk to her supervisor and get back to me, but that they were gonna work to get them cleared, and call me back when they know more. I will let everyone know what I find out.


----------



## climber-420 (Jan 10, 2014)

I would totally be down, but am heading to Crested Butte Thursday-Sunday.


----------



## gretch6364 (Nov 22, 2013)

I have got myself so amped up to go, if CPW calls me back and confirms Westbank is clear, I am gonna go. I am sure I can find someone to come. If the forecast pulls through, the weather will be perfect...high of 50, partly cloudy in Carbondale Fri, Sat, and Sun.


----------



## gretch6364 (Nov 22, 2013)

Just heard back from CPW....they are not going to be plowing Westbank. I am not familiar with that takeout...how hard would it be to drag a raft out of there? How far is it and could you pull it up with a rope?

Disappointed to hear they are not maintaining the boat ramp for one of the only floatable sections of river in CO.


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

You can float to 2 Rivers Park in Glenwood


----------



## gretch6364 (Nov 22, 2013)

How much farther is that? Distance and Time? Thanks


----------



## DoStep (Jun 26, 2012)

The ramp is about 1/4 mile below confluence w/ Colorado. Now that I think about it, I'm not remembering the precise locale of West Bank, so I can't say for sure. But Carbondale to 2 Rivers is a day trip regardless, we're talking a few miles and an hour more?


----------



## gretch6364 (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks Step. I am on my phone, but would really like to get a time estimate. I can always launch an hour earlier.

Any rapids or items to worry about in the section below westbank? Again, assume I want very low risk on this first trip.

Thanks!


----------



## OldFatMan (Jan 10, 2011)

Westbank is about 4 miles down. If I recall, Two Rivers is about 6 miles below that. Cemetery rapid seems like it is about 1/2 way?? between. Not a rapid but if I remember there is kind of a chute you have to hit below the airport as you come into GW. How much snow is there? If you can put in at Carbondale and get back out I would think you could get in at Westbank? It probably is more in the shade though. Maybe call Charm and get a shuttle if it's doable? 440 is a decent flow- raft should be no problem- probably can see some of my favorite rocks I have marked with my Hyde at about that flow.


----------



## gretch6364 (Nov 22, 2013)

I am not too worried about putting in in the snow...it is going uphill that will suck. I am not gonna float another 6 miles.

How does the fishing compare on that lower run? I have only fishe the top


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Go to Riverbrain.com for info in the "Pink to Black" (7 miles) and "Cemetery" (12 miles) sections of the Roaring Fork. I would not recommend the Westbank ramp at this time. It is a long unpaved ramp that can be difficult to back down and more difficult to drive up with a loaded trailer. Nothing has been plowed yet, including anything on the Colorado, that I'm aware of. I too am anxious to get out but 440 cfs is bony and a 60" base at Sunlight is great.


----------



## OldFatMan (Jan 10, 2011)

Thats what I meant- if you put in on the ramp at Carbondale, you have to pull back up the ramp and the pull up to the highway. I've never fished either section this time of year but both sections are good when there is flow and the Crystal doesn't have it blown out. I've seen more big rainbows in the lower section in the spring. I'd like to hear how it goes if you go. Be careful coming back in the ski traffic Sunday.


----------



## gretch6364 (Nov 22, 2013)

I am going for sure, just have to finalize some plans. Someone is checking on things for me Friday that will help me decide. I think the access roads are all plowed, just the ramps are not. I am not gonna go driving through the deep snow and get stuck, but I do have a lifted four wheel drive Tacoma and chains I will throw in the back. Not too worried about driving back up hill as long as the snow isn't deeper than a foot.

I anticipate sliding or carrying the raft through the snow. No way do I expect to be able to back my trailer down to the water. Gonna pack pretty light. Not much weight to a 13' 9" raft, aluminum frame, a small cooler and no dry box.

From what I have been told, the Westbank ramp is 125 yards long and up hill coming out. At this point, the biggest question is, do I put in Westbank and float down to the easier ramp (will 2 park be plowed? and how is that ramp?) or do I put in Carbondale and drag the raft up the hill back to the truck.


----------



## OldFatMan (Jan 10, 2011)

I need to find my maps- sure didnt think it was 19 miles from Carbondale to 2 rivers. Have in my head Carbondale to South Canyon is only 17?? I'm old and I've slept since running that so who knows?


----------



## gretch6364 (Nov 22, 2013)

It sounds like it is 10 miles?


----------



## OldandBitter (Jun 11, 2011)

OldFatMan said:


> I need to find my maps- sure didnt think it was 19 miles from Carbondale to 2 rivers. Have in my head Carbondale to South Canyon is only 17?? I'm old and I've slept since running that so who knows?


It's 17 miles if you take the shortcut.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

I just checked on Google maps and it looks like 7 miles for each section.


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

19 miles to South Canyon (not currently open) and 25.5 to New Castle which I hope to be running as day trips in a few months like in 2011


----------



## OldFatMan (Jan 10, 2011)

My GPS track shows 7 miles to Westbank and 6.9 miles to 2 rivers park but I sure thought the lower section was longer than the top. My river log May 2012 shows 10 hrs on the river at 1240fps throwing streamers w/o stopping to wade. Stopped for lunch below the airport. 440 fps is likely to be a long day. Sorry, not much help for you. River Brian is a pretty reliable resourse- I'm sure more accurate than my memory and apparently my GPS is no better. I've never even considered floating it this time of year so I dont know if it's doable. Good luck


----------



## OldFatMan (Jan 10, 2011)

I'm too slow. Gremlin is on it.


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Put in at 2 rivers park take out @ new castle. Great fishing after south canyon thru dinosaur rock(southside) 2 -1/2. Hors max and youll be in sun for 1/2 the time. Cheap lodging at the silver spruce(not good & youll be up all night worrying about your gear) an extra 15 bucks and you can stay at the caravan inn and almost ne t door is the 19th st. Diner great food great bar and plemty of locals who'll tell you where to go and what you need on the end of your tippet


----------



## Gremlin (Jun 24, 2010)

Ugh! My frame is in my living room, the carry handles to replace the three broken ones on my tubes are still in the box, and my trailer has a foot of snow on it and a two foot pile in front of it. I have a lot of work to do but if it is going to be 55 degrees I need to be skiing AND boating this weekend!


----------



## pinemnky13 (Jun 4, 2007)

Im out of boating this weekend due to silt ramp conditions and honey please dues at the house. But ill be wearing shorts on saturday clearing the ice damns from the roof


----------



## hkbeliever (Nov 6, 2008)

*river guides?*

Have you tried calling the fishing shops. I know one of the guides pretty well and he was still working a couple of weeks ago so I would bet some of the ramps are clear.
Roaring Fork Anglers 970-945-0180
River shuttles Inc. "Dee" 970-948-3233 Her husband is an award winnng guide in the area who I would trust for info. I think she charges like $30 for the shuttle


----------



## gretch6364 (Nov 22, 2013)

Thanks HK. I have everything pretty well set now. I will post some pics of conditions, etc. next week.


----------

